# L'AC Milan sbarca su Twitch



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch. 

Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata. 

Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa. 

Vi aspetto su Twitch.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Abbonato! Buona fortuna


----------



## 7vinte (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Complimenti Lollo


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Grandioso, complimenti Lollo!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti! Bella iniziativa, di sicuro guarderò se ho tempo.

Sapevo della tua attività come youtuber e twitch. Anch'io ero su twitch, ma poi lasciai perdere. Possiamo sapere se si può visualizzare il canale anche da non registrati?


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis @Admin ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.



In bocca al lupo!

A fine pandemia vi passo a trovare...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



E potresti anche invitarmi, eh.

Complimenti e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Zanc9 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Grandissimo Lollo! 

PS: scusate l'ignoranza, cos'è Twitch? Cioè, so cos'è ma come funziona? bisogna iscriversi o è come youtube?


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Lollo!
> 
> PS: scusate l'ignoranza, cos'è Twitch? Cioè, so cos'è ma come funziona? bisogna iscriversi o è come youtube?



E' una piattaforma di streaming, per "streamer".


----------



## wildfrank (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Ecco la.sorpresa di cui parlavi sul tuo YouTube....


----------



## Stex (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



A che ora farete le live? Buona fortuna!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Lollo!
> 
> PS: scusate l'ignoranza, cos'è Twitch? Cioè, so cos'è ma come funziona? bisogna iscriversi o è come youtube?


Non dista molto da youtube, viene usato in massa per fare dirette su videogiochi (ultimamente ho scoperto che perfino Pardo il giornalista lo usa mentre gioca a Fifa). Però, anche per altri argomenti come musica e notiziari generali o sportivi come in questo caso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Complimenti! Bella iniziativa, di sicuro guarderò se ho tempo.
> 
> Sapevo della tua attività come youtuber e twitch. Anch'io ero su twitch, ma poi lasciai perdere. Possiamo sapere se si può visualizzare il canale anche da non registrati?



Sai che non ne ho idea, ma penso che la registrazione sia roba da 10 secondi


----------



## Hellscream (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Complimenti Lollo!

(Mi scuserai comunque se sono più attratto da quella gnoccona della Tavella che da te )


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo!
> 
> A fine pandemia vi passo a trovare...



Quando vuoi, io sarò a casa Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



In bocca a lupo Lollo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> A che ora farete le live? Buona fortuna!



Lunedi , mercoledì e giovedì più o meno dalle 17 alle 19 comunque c’è la programmazione sul canale


----------



## fabri47 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Complimenti Lollo!
> 
> (Mi scuserai comunque se sono più attratto da quella gnoccona della Tavella che da te )


La Tavella è una neoarrivata tra l'altro  . Qui il video dell'addio a QSVS dove lavorava fino a poco tempo fa.


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti, in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Grandissimo, non vedo l'ora! Sono un gran fruitore di Twitch, mi mancava solo il canale sul Milan.


----------



## nybreath (1 Dicembre 2020)

Bello, complimenti, quando comincia? Ma sarà in italiano? La platea italiana su twitch sta aumentando, ma è ancora abbastanza bassa...Da italiano praticamente non ho mai visto un canale in italiano...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lunedi , mercoledì e giovedì più o meno dalle 17 alle 19 comunque c’è la programmazione sul canale


Ultima domanda da parte mia: parte tutto settimana prossima?


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Complimenti! Che differenza c'è tra questa cosa e milan tv? Mi piacerebbe avere più informazioni su cosa farete e in generale su twitch.. grazie mille scusa l'ignoranza


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ultima domanda da parte mia: parte tutto settimana prossima?



Giovedi questo prima prova di un ora. Settimana prossima 3 trasmissioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Complimenti! Che differenza c'è tra questa cosa e milan tv? Mi piacerebbe avere più informazioni su cosa farete e in generale su twitch.. grazie mille scusa l'ignoranza



Saranno tutte trasmissioni con il taglio Twitch, quindi molto più just Chatting e meno Tv.


----------



## Boomer (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.



Daje. Subito raid al Masseo che è milanista


----------



## malos (1 Dicembre 2020)

Complimentoni!


----------



## Mika (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.



Complimenti Lorenzo, te lo meriti! Ti seguo da prima che aprissi il canale Yutube, sei sempre coerente nel parlare di calcio e apprezzo sempre la tua simpatia e ironia!


----------



## First93 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Bravo Lollo, complimenti!


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.


Grande Lollo
In bocca al lupo per questa bella avventura a tinte rossonere


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Saranno tutte trasmissioni con il taglio Twitch, quindi molto più just Chatting e meno Tv.



grazie mille, sono l'unico ventenne che non ha mai adoperato twictch mi sa hahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2020)

mai sentito twich ahahah. ma dove vivo?

bravi! di a suma di cambiare soprannomi. ante ante, cala calabria, casti casti e robe così sono da censura
grande serafini!
la passerona invece da dove l'avete scovata?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (1 Dicembre 2020)

Congratulazioni!!!


----------



## Brain84 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.



Grandissimo Lorenzo! Anche se qui scrivo poco, ti seguo e ci “conosciamo” virtualmente dal 2006 e seguo il tuo canale YouTube. Meriti di prendere parte a progetti così grandi! In bocca al lupo


----------



## Raryof (1 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], presto al posto di Suma?


----------



## Baba (1 Dicembre 2020)

Lavorare per la propria squadra del cuore dev’essere una soddisfazione immensa. Complimenti!


----------



## Hellscream (1 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mai sentito twich ahahah. ma dove vivo?
> 
> bravi! di a suma di cambiare soprannomi. ante ante, cala calabria, casti casti e robe così sono da censura
> grande serafini!
> *la passerona invece da dove l'avete scovata*?



Da telelombardia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.



congratulazioni, ti seguirò!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Grazie a tutti ragazzi. <3


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Dicembre 2020)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Daje. *Subito raid al Masseo che è milanista*



IDOLO INDISCUSSO il Masseo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Dicembre 2020)

E la madonna! Grande Lollo!

Organizza qualche Q&A solo per gli utenti del forum


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volevo essere proprio io scrivere a questa notizia, perchè volevo ringraziare in primis [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ( 18 anni che ci sopportiamo a vicenda ma sempre con il massimo rispetto ) e poi tutti gli utenti che con me hanno iniziato questo lungo viaggio anni fa.
> 
> Vi aspetto su Twitch.



In bocca al lupo Lollo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Dicembre 2020)

Il prossimo passo sarà sostituire anche in telecronaca l'inascoltabile Suma ahah


----------



## markjordan (1 Dicembre 2020)

sono lollo
lol


----------



## Swaitak (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti ragazzi. <3



complimenti Lollo per il grande balzo. Origlia qualche notizia di mercato per noi


----------



## Giangy (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Bellissima iniziativa! In bocca al lupo


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Complimenti e in bocca al lupo


----------



## James45 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti ragazzi. <3



Iscritto or ora.
(manco sapevo cosa fosse Twitch, hahahahha)

Seguirotti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E la madonna! Grande Lollo!
> 
> Organizza qualche Q&A solo per gli utenti del forum



facciamo tutto, ci sarà tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> complimenti Lollo per il grande balzo. Origlia qualche notizia di mercato per noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Twitch per me è nettamente superiore dei vari youtube e compagnia, buona notizia.
Una cosa non capisco, io è da una vita che cerco di riprendere e rimproverare chi mi chiama Lollo, soprannome che ho sempre odiato, mentre tu addirittura ti fai chiamare così, a volte odio il mio nome proprio per via di quel soprannome imbarazzante che ogni volta i miei amici e familiari usano per prendermi in giro (in maniera amichevole ovviamente).


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Che colpo, complimentoni!
Sappi però che adesso sei ufficialmente la nostra talpa


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che colpo, complimentoni!
> Sappi però che adesso sei ufficialmente la nostra talpa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Dicembre 2020)

Me mi raccomando spingi per Szoboszlai al posto del turco con chi di dovere


----------



## ignaxio (1 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Grande, quindi sei il nuovo moderno “antennista” del Milan! Salutaci la Giorgia


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Dicembre 2020)

In bocca al lupo Lollo, lavorare per la propria squadra del cuore deve essere una grande gioia e soddisfazione!


----------



## gabbon17 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Grande lollo! Inboca il lupo!
Da dhia ben saad


----------



## gabbon17 (2 Dicembre 2020)

E vada via il cul l'Inter


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo Lollo, lavorare per la propria squadra del cuore deve essere una grande gioia e soddisfazione!



Infatti è la cosa che mi riempie piu d orgoglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2020)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> E vada via il cul l'Inter



Sempre


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Me mi raccomando spingi per Szoboszlai al posto del turco con chi di dovere



 ci sto lavorando..


----------



## diavolo (2 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Complimenti e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Grande Lollo!!! Complimenti!!!


----------



## bonvo74 (2 Dicembre 2020)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] in bocca al lupo, a parte quando parli del m5s sei una brava persona


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il club rossonero tramite un comunicato stampa ufficiale informa tutti i suoi tifosi che sbarca sulla piattaforma Twitch.
> 
> Le trasmissioni saranno settimanali ( inizialmente 3 ) fino ad arrivare ad un programmazione giornaliera con palinsesto dell intera giornata.
> 
> Conduzione delle trasmissioni Lorenzo Lollo con ospiti Suma, Serafini, Giorgia Tavella e tantissimi altri ospiti ed ex giocatori.



Bravo, complimenti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2020)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] in bocca al lupo, a parte quando parli del m5s sei una brava persona



Son diventato apolitico da mesi oramai..


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Son diventato apolitico da mesi oramai..



Finalmente!


----------



## 7vinte (2 Dicembre 2020)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] in bocca al lupo, a parte quando parli del m5s sei una brava persona


----------



## bonvo74 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Son diventato apolitico da mesi oramai..



Abbandoni i 5stelle e ti viene offerta questa opportunità...

Coincidenze? NON CREDO!


----------

